# You know you're a cuber when...



## Dorsenstein (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought this would be a fun thread to start.

You just think of ways you can tell you're a cuber.

I'll start it off

You know you're a cuber when you have no life and can prove it in F's U's R's D's L's and B's


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2008)

Dorsenstein said:


> You know you're a cuber when you have *no life* and can prove it in F's U's R's D's L's and B's



Many will disagree, like me.

Here's a nicer start maybe: You know when you are a cuber when you put your hands down on the table before solving your cube, even if there's no stackmat timer. (not said by me)


----------



## jcuber (Nov 22, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when people ask you your role model and you say "Erik, Yu Nakajama, or Tyson Mao".


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when you're really good at catching stuff that falls off your desk before it hits the floor.

If you can catch a popped piece bouncing around to still get a sort of decent speed solve time, then catching a pencil falling off a desk is a cake walk. 

Chris


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 22, 2008)

you say "a 4x4 is a cube, not a car, stupid!"


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 22, 2008)

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm sorry for double post


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2008)

You can always EDIT your post.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 22, 2008)

How do I do that nitrocan?


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 22, 2008)

http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/7837/picture1cl7.png


----------



## MistArts (Nov 22, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when you post a topic like this.


----------



## toast (Nov 22, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when you post in a topic like this.


----------



## joey (Nov 22, 2008)

When youre on this forum :|


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 22, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> you say "a 4x4 is a cube, not a car, stupid!"



lol, that was funny. ok, you know when your a cuber when people start calling you a freak.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 22, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when people say "do you have a life" and you reply "yes, cubing is my life".


----------



## MistArts (Nov 22, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when you cube. 
You know you're a non-cuber when you do other puzzle i.e. megaminx.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

when you know Lucas Garron know that he is a cuber.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2008)

There has already been a thread with almost exactly the same title. Did you not use the search function?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 22, 2008)

you compare/multiply 3x3 matrices using a 3x3 rubiks cube as an example (I tried it before, it works )


----------



## flee135 (Nov 22, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> you compare/multiply 3x3 matrices using a 3x3 rubiks cube as an example (I tried it before, it works )



Lol I always used to jump out of my chair and look around when I hear my teacher say 2x2 or 3x3 matrices.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 23, 2008)

You jump into defence mode when someone says he/she peels the stickers off


(I usually say: "NEVER DO THAT, just remove the individual cubies and put them back in the right order.")


also: you read that whole list, come across the algorythm (R ² r ²) B ² U ² (L l) U ² (R' r ') U ² (R r) U ² F ² (R r) F ² (L ' l ') B ² (R ² r ²) and know what it does before you've finished reading it


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 23, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> also: you read that whole list, come across the algorythm (R ² r ²) B ² U ² (L l) U ² (R' r ') U ² (R r) U ² F ² (R r) F ² (L ' l ') B ² (R ² r ²) and know what it does before you've finished reading it



What does that do?

You know when you are a cuber when your dreams have cubes in them


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Nov 23, 2008)

you know your a cuber when you continously solve it in front of the idiot who think he will stump you by scrambling it for 10 minitues.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol, my friends are so picky that they insist that i dont see them scrambling, and they scramble until there are no colours touching.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 23, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > also: you read that whole list, come across the algorythm (R ² r ²) B ² U ² (L l) U ² (R' r ') U ² (R r) U ² F ² (R r) F ² (L ' l ') B ² (R ² r ²) and know what it does before you've finished reading it
> ...



after (R ² r ²) B ² i knew it was the 4x4 OLL paity


----------



## FU (Nov 23, 2008)

you see the price tag $59.95 and exclaim sub-60...


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2008)

When you can solve a rubik's cube?


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kickflip1993 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



Oh. Well I don't use that one


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2008)

... when you had a deja vu when reading the thread title.
... when you think ordering U r2 answers everything.



Rubixcubematt said:


> when people start calling you a freak.


You're saying only cubers are called freaks?


----------



## Erik (Nov 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > when people start calling you a freak.
> ...



You're saying all cubers are called freaks?


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

ALL CUBERS ARE FREAKS.








edit: not really


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 26, 2008)

You know you are a cuber when you can name some (5+) pro cubers.

P.S. - Erik Akkersdijk, Lucas Garron, Stefan Pochmann, Yu Nakajima, Harris Chan, Dakota Harris, Rowe Hessler (Just to name a few xD)


----------



## Kian (Nov 26, 2008)

...when you complain about people not using the search function in every thread.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 26, 2008)

you have nightmares about parity.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

you knew Frank Morris facts before Chuck Norris facts


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 27, 2008)

You have shleves/cupboards/drawers/rooms/houses filled with your puzzle collection.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 27, 2008)

i bet everyone who clicked this link didnt bother to read all the posts..haha


----------



## TMOY (Nov 27, 2008)

...you receive a spam entitled "Fiesta 555" and your first thought is that it's an invitation to a cubers' party.


----------



## riffz (Nov 27, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> you knew Frank Morris facts before Chuck Norris facts



Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## mande (Nov 27, 2008)

...when someone mails you a great joke and if you laugh out loud you reply OLL!!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 27, 2008)

mande said:


> ...when someone mails you a great joke and if you laugh out loud you reply OLL!!!



Hahah, that was a good one. OUT LAUGH LOUD!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2008)

Erik said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



No I'm not. And excuse my question mark, that was there just to be somewhat polite. Here's another one that's equally wrong:


Kian said:


> ...when you complain about people not using the search function in every thread.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

when you're not only carrying a cube everywhere you go
but also a stackmat


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 12, 2008)

u know ur a cuber when ur cube is always in the solved state


----------



## joey (Dec 12, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> u know ur a cuber when ur cube is always in the solved state



No, that's someone who buys a cube but never scrambles it


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 12, 2008)

...when you put a scramble generator in your TI-83+.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 12, 2008)

when you post in this thread....
uh-oh o.0


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> when you post in this thread....
> uh-oh o.0



read the 12th post of this thread.

You know you are a cuber when you can't see a scrambled cube without solving it, and you can't see a solved cube without scrambling it.


----------



## Joël (Dec 12, 2008)

This reminds me of the "You cube too much if..." page on DanH's website a while ago.

_"You cube too much if you had at least three occurences where you had to remove pieces from dirty toilet water"_ - Ron van Bruchem.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 12, 2008)

you cube too much when you visualise OLL shapes on your bathroom tiles


----------



## LarsN (Dec 12, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> you knew Frank Morris facts before Chuck Norris facts



Finally proof that I'm a cuber 

... you hang V-cubes with pretty patterns on your christmas tree.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

Joël said:


> This reminds me of the "You cube too much if..." page on DanH's website a while ago.
> 
> _"You cube too much if you had at least three occurences where you had to remove pieces from dirty toilet water"_ - Ron van Bruchem.



haha! The best one!
(didn't happen to me yet)
Didn't Derrick do something like this too?

You know you cube too much if you memorize your cubes, see the solution, and can resist the urge to solve it immediately.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

LarsN said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > you knew Frank Morris facts before Chuck Norris facts
> ...



that's what i just did lol (but it's 3X3 though)


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 14, 2008)

...you practice your cubing on the plane ride to a competition, and the guy in front of you gets pissed for you slamming your hands on the timer resting on the tray table attached to his seat.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

you've had a crowd of 30 or more people at school watch you do a BLD solve, and after you succeed people start following you around 
(true story, people started stalking me )


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> You know you are a cuber when you can name some (5+) pro cubers.
> 
> P.S. - Erik Akkersdijk, Lucas Garron, Stefan Pochmann, Yu Nakajima, Harris Chan, *Dakota Harris*, Rowe Hessler (Just to name a few xD)


Dakota quit cubing


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2008)

any backstory for this? im shocked as to why ANYONE would quit cubing...


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 14, 2008)

He hit a plateau. He has more details in his video. His new account is 'pianoboi69' now.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 15, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> you have nightmares about parity.



Haha.



cookingfat said:


> you cube too much when you visualise OLL shapes on your bathroom tiles



That's so me.


You know your a cuber when you repeatedly buy blindfolds because you keep breaking the elastic to see if you got a DNF or not.


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

you know your a cuber when you only ask for a 7x7 for Xmas (or is that you know your poor if you only ask for a 7x7 for xmas?)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 15, 2008)

...you buy a ticket train from Paris to Clermont, and seeing the trip is 2h59 long you think "Sub-3 !"
Unfortunately I just missed another sub-3 on Paris-Aachen (3h03)


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 15, 2008)

You know that you are a cuber, when you understand this question: "How much is SQ1 OH UWR?" (Original question by Bertalan Bodor.)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2008)

You know you are a cuber when you make 100 videos for youtube, and upload just 1 of them because "it didn't have any skips" (srsly, I made like 100 videos and every one had an oll skip, pll skip or one of the two looks of either of both, and I wanted to show how fast i was right now without any)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 17, 2008)

...when you let someone see your cube and they say, "Whoa! This is so easy to turn!"


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 17, 2008)

-When eating POPcorn gives you nightmares
-When you know what to put in this type of thread
-When the movie character 'Sub-Zero' becomes impossible
-When you're serious while your friends laugh about getting a cube for christmas
-You're pissed when someone just doesn't GET the cube when you try and teach them.
-If you read this post.
-You go for Sub-50 on all of your quizzes
-You made a rubik's cube shirt
-You take your cubes wherever you go
-You give your cubes names 
-You rank your school by "Beginner, Intermediate..." or "2x2", "5x5..." or even "V-Cube, Eastsheen, DIY, Rubik's"...
-You're STILL reading this! Stop It!
-You take a break, come back for a new session, and find that you're cube is sweaty...
-People exclaim 666, you exclaim 'I can solve that too!'
-You tell little kids with stickers on their school papers that tiles are far better, and they cry
-You lubed your Video Game Controller(s)
-The cross is no longer church-related to you
-You memorization things with 4 steps by labeling them Cross, F2L, OLL, and PLL. Your examples confuse people.
-You've used oreint and permute as least 10 times in school, when they're irrelevant to cube-solving.
-WHY are you STILL reading THIS POST?
-If a classmate has the same first name as a pro-cuber, you might just try and be thier friend.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 19, 2008)

You associate English analysis to cubing.


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2008)

When your desk is worn out from slamming your cube too hard.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 19, 2008)

When you go to an automobile store and the guy says that the Engine gives 8000 rpm and you ask "How much TPS is that?"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have to buy your own christmas presents because your parents/girlfriend doesn't know what an "eastsheen 5x5x5" or a "V-cube 7" is


----------



## jcuber (Dec 19, 2008)

Kickflip1993 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



Me too.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> you've had a crowd of 30 or more people at school watch you do a BLD solve, and after you succeed people start following you around
> (true story, people started stalking me )



Yeah cause blindcubing is the only reason people ever stalk pretty girls.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 19, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> ...when you let someone see your cube and they say, "Whoa! This is so easy to turn!"



My teacher said something like that to me. He said, "this cuts like butter!"


----------



## vnzuo (Dec 19, 2008)

joey said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > u know ur a cuber when ur cube is always in the solved state
> ...





lol...that is my stat prof... 
he has one nice rubik cube (jpn color scheme) in his office, and it has been eating dust for about ten years...


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2008)

vnzuo said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



That's unhealthy..



..for the cube.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll be as vague as possible.
"I have to get a better S Perm!"


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2008)

You're a cuber when you can solve a cube, miright?


----------



## yelling (Dec 27, 2008)

When someone say "do-it-yourself," and you immediately think of a cube.
When someone starts talking about their perm and you ask them what their fastest single is.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 27, 2008)

yelling said:


> When someone say "do-it-yourself," and you immediately think of a cube.
> When someone starts talking about their perm and you ask them what their fastest single is.



DIY hair perm.


----------



## panyan (Dec 27, 2008)

Odin said:


> you know your a cuber when you only ask for a 7x7 for Xmas



actually thats exactly what happened to me!


----------



## yelling (Dec 27, 2008)

MistArts said:


> yelling said:
> 
> 
> > When someone say "do-it-yourself," and you immediately think of a cube.
> ...



Touche.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 28, 2008)

When you say permute instead of permit. No joke, I did this today.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 29, 2008)

Too much cubing story:

So, I was driving home today on a road where the speed limit was 65 mph. I was stuck behind someone who was going 53. So what do I do? I start complaining and tell my friend that this guy was going sub-60. I didn't even mean to say it like that... need a break from cubing.

Just thought i'd share this story.

- Doug


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

-when you post in a old thread!


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 29, 2008)

Odin said:


> -when you post in a old thread!



i hope this isn't directed at me since the previos post was only 1 day earlier.


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

No it wasent directed at any one im just saying we post in old threads and we are all cubers


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2008)

panyan said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > you know your a cuber when you only ask for a 7x7 for Xmas
> ...



too bad..

you shouldve asked for a V cube package!!!! duh!!!!


----------



## bamman1108 (Dec 29, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when you can't figure out a math problem, so you ask the teacher what the solved state looks like.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 29, 2008)

You know you're a cuber when you forget your friend's names but not those of famous cubers


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

You have parity more than parties.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

-when in math class some one says cube it and you think of a 3x3!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> You have parity more than parties.




NICE ONE


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 31, 2008)

You know you've been cubing too long if you think Heise is a beginner's method:


Escher said:


> i think with a suitably able subject, heise could be a beginner method. the beginner would just take a very long time to be able to solve it


----------



## Escher (Dec 31, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> You know you've been cubing too long if you think Heise is a beginner's method:
> 
> 
> Escher said:
> ...



hehehe. 
maaaaybe heise isnt a beginners method then (but its easy!).

but if you had someone who was willing to put a fortnight of hard work into solving it they could probably do heise.

...right?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

When you're looking at the movie Cube and look for puzzles


----------



## mazei (Jan 14, 2009)

When everything that moves start twisting like cube layers.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

When you think this is a good poem

noob
lube
cube


----------



## Zava (Jan 14, 2009)

-when you read "permutáció" (permutation in hungarian) instead of "percmutató" (minute hand in hungarian)
-when you say you refuse a girl because she's (lets say) sub-14


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2009)

You should be refusing a girl if she is sub-16 Zava!


----------



## mazei (Jan 14, 2009)

you know when you're a cube when you get what Stefan always does for asking a dumb question.

Maybe this is more suitable for you know when you are a member here.


----------



## Zava (Jan 14, 2009)

joey said:


> You should be refusing a girl if she is sub-16 Zava!



yeah, I agree, I just said 14 because of things like law, etc


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

oh yeah, you're from hungary

I am trying to get stable sub-30 but it isn't really working (and I'm not paying €100.- to get younger ones)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> oh yeah, you're from hungary
> 
> I am trying to get stable sub-30 but it isn't really working (and I'm not paying €100.- go get younger ones)



I am normally joking but this time I am really stumbed.

Are you saying that 
- you are trying to "date" only with girls under 30
- that isn't really working
- that those "dates" usually cost € 100,-
- that you are not willing to pay that amount
- and that you now have to "date" younger girls because those will be cheaper
:confused:


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

go had to be to

young hookers are more expensive, it was a bad joke

damn I have a fail week


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> go had to be to
> 
> young hookers are more expensive, it was a failed joke



No, it was a good one (except for that one typo)

And I think I have just proven I am NOT a cuber


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

I should have just joked about DNF


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I should have just joked about DNF


XD  

*msg still 2 short*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah, you're from hungary
> ...





Oooooooooo!!! he's a PLAYER!!!!


----------



## julesv (Jan 17, 2009)

You know you're a cuber then you name your son Erno.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 17, 2009)

Every time you have a bath you bring your cubes.
You fall asleep cubing.
You must take your cube EVERY time you leave the house.
You have a fear that if you leave your cube in the car someone will steal it.
You bring your cube to school and practice during 90% of the time.
I have all of those things ....


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 17, 2009)

You know you're a cuber when:
whenever somebody mentions the word "cube", the first things you can think of are your averages for every cube... even if that person's context is geometry.

When you're asked for the time, you give them the most recent average of 5 of whatever you were solving.

Instead of studying for exams you're learning the PLLs (LOL!!!).

You practice OH when you're on a cell phone.

You spend more time fixing, solving, lubing, sanding and performing general maintenance on your cube than you normally spend interacting with other human beings. (LOL!)

You dream of becoming as fast as everyone on this forum.

All you can think about besides school and girls is cubing, and finding a faster way to execute an algorithm.

You browse around the internet at school and at home looking for cool methods and ways to get faster, even if you're supposed to be doing something else...

You've rejected a call to hang out because you were "busy" (cubing).

You've gotten angry at someone for breaking your cube (When it's worth like 8 bucks anyway).


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

the only reason you're popular with the girls is your fingertricks


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 17, 2009)

when you got excited watching transformers, because the opening segment included the word "CUBE"

ALL HAIL THE ALL SPARK!



d4m4s74 said:


> the only reason you're popular with the girls is your fingertricks



eh... i thought that was a bit crude. just me?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > the only reason you're popular with the girls is your fingertricks
> ...



it's a quote, not something I made up myself (a girl in my sorority said that)


----------



## Odin (Jan 17, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Every time you have a bath you bring your cubes.
> You fall asleep cubing.
> You must take your cube EVERY time you leave the house.
> You have a fear that if you leave your cube in the car someone will steal it.
> ...



ME TOO!kinda scary


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 18, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> You know you're a cuber when:
> whenever somebody mentions the word "cube", the first things you can think of are your averages for every cube... even if that person's context is geometry.
> 
> When you're asked for the time, you give them the most recent average of 5 of whatever you were solving.
> ...


I once dropped my BEST cube and it broke! I WAS SO SAD! I moaned for 20 minutes!


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 18, 2009)

*hugs krazedkat* I broke my best speedcube (ironically, a storebought atm) and cried for 10 minutes.

Then i set about trying to fix it.
I came to the conclusion that it was dead, but used the corners and edges and fused them to another core who's stickers were dying.

In total, it took me 3 hours (had to sand the centres and adjust/lube)...

I could have been studying functions. (


----------



## Crossed (Jan 18, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> You know you're a cuber when:
> whenever somebody mentions the word "cube", the first things you can think of are your averages for every cube... even if that person's context is geometry.
> 
> When you're asked for the time, you give them the most recent average of 5 of whatever you were solving.
> ...



It's suppose too be a funny cliche? Not your boring day?


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 18, 2009)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Lol, my friends are so picky that they insist that i dont see them scrambling, and they scramble until there are no colours touching.


I hate it when people try to do that. It's impossible to have no two colors on the same side.


----------



## VP7 (Jan 18, 2009)

You know you're a cuber when...

Your hands are severed in a freak cubing accident,
by the time they hit the floor the cube is solved
from moves stored in muscle memory.


----------



## stevethecuber (Jun 29, 2009)

you know your a cuber when...

u see the letters u remember permutations A,T,R,G,F etc


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 29, 2009)

You greet someone as R U F (Are You Fine)


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 30, 2009)

You put alg's you need to learn in a binder, and carry that binder everywhere.

You randomly remember a algorithm and perform it without your cube.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

You know what I'm referring to when I say 'the paradox pop on the V5'.


----------



## wing92 (Jun 30, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> You randomly remember a algorithm and perform it without your cube.



normal people don't do that...?

and this one's probably been said before, but you cringe when people talk about how they "solve" the cube by peeling off the stickers and putting them back on right.


----------



## Logan (Jun 30, 2009)

You know your a cuber when...

...you wake up with over 50 puzzles in your bed.


...you've gotten high off of silicone spray. (joke)


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> You know what I'm referring to when I say 'the paradox pop on the V5'.



I freaking hate that crap 

I like this one from Lucas' site:

"...you decide how good a song is by seeing how fast you can solve the cube while listening to the song."

Cause it's true for me haha

This one too rofl..
"...you switch to OH when you transfer to a crowded train and have to hold onto a bar with one hand."


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> ...you wake up with over 50 puzzles in your bed.



I thought everyone did that...


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 30, 2009)

I tell the fingertrick joke all the time. 

Then their is this conversation that I had a friend just a few minutes ago:
ImAaahHuStLa2 (9:05:57 PM): She was pressuring me to ask her out and whatever
ImAaahHuStLa2 (9:06:04 PM): and i wasn't sure, because it would feel weird to have a girlfriend
ImAaahHuStLa2 (9:06:07 PM): who doesnt know about the cube
cahmeal (9:06:17 PM): HAHAHAHA
cahmeal (9:06:19 PM): HAHAHAHA
cahmeal (9:06:21 PM): AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
ImAaahHuStLa2 (9:06:28 PM): hahahahaha i know
cahmeal (9:06:42 PM): YOUR CUBE
cahmeal (9:06:45 PM): ARE YOU JOKING ME
cahmeal (9:06:47 PM): YOUR CUBE 

And then, there's when a girl sat on my lap one time and she said "oh Roy, I hope that is your cell phone that's in your pocket." and I was forced to reply "oh no, it's my rubik's cube."


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2009)

cubeman34 said:


> you say "a 4x4 is a cube, not a car, stupid!"





I think that every time I hear it 


You know you're a cuber when you watch Star Wars and hear them say R2D2 you start thinking of a scramble.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> You know you're a cuber when you watch Star Wars and hear them say R2D2 you start thinking of a scramble.



I do that in reverse. I always love when scrambles start with R2 D2.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 1, 2009)

You know you're a cuber when you laugh when people say this:
"What's your record?"
"Lucky or non-lucky? Single or average?" (this is fun)
"Like... what do you mean... just your fastest time...I mean..."

and you hate it when people say this:

"He's not even looking!"
"..." (Oh, yes I am... BLD is something different...)

"You cheated!"
"...(ignore)" (No, I didn't.)

credit goes to cubefreak


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 2, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> ImNOTnoob said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, my friends are so picky that they insist that i dont see them scrambling, and they scramble until there are no colours touching.
> ...



haha, my friends scrambles my cube untill there is no colors on the cube


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > ImNOTnoob said:
> ...



Nice.


----------



## caboose<3 chalupas (Jul 2, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...


Thats the edge flip parity for all cubes above 3x3


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 5, 2009)

you know you're a cube when you say "did you not use the search function" on this forum daily


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 5, 2009)

... You see the periodic table and see lead (PB) and think "elements can't speed solve".


----------

